# Lid clip for a hinged drop in type fixture.



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

I thought those were riveted into the fixture? I don't think I've seen replaceable ones.


----------



## RAD COM (Mar 3, 2019)

joe-nwt said:


> I thought those were riveted into the fixture? I don't think I've seen replaceable ones.
> 
> They where, the person before me tek screwed the opposite side clip in place.


----------



## RAD COM (Mar 3, 2019)

Here's the good side


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

I'd go the troffer off ebay route.


----------

